# Picked up my GMC 3500 dump the other day



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Picked this up friday. Its my first dump truck, and doing landscaping, I love it. I just built those sides las weekend. Its a 2007 left over stock, with a 8 foot 1 inch monroe body, 6.0 gas engine, w/t series, so no cd player, no power windows, no power doors, but its a dump truck...

YES a plow is going to go on it sometime this summer. I was thinking about the Boss VXT 9' 2". Opinions? For a spreader I was thinking of going with a truck craft electric spreader. Reason for this is that my tractor could load salt into the dump body, but theres no way its going to be able to load into a V box.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Heres a side profile.


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks real sharp. Should work very well for you.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Good looking truck. Boss' application guide says that a 9' 2" V XT will work but, I am sure you are aware that the front end of the GM's sit lower than a Ford or Dodge (especially since you have one with a Boss plow on it already) so hook up may be a little tougher (with any plow). Our experience has been that the GM trucks don't handle the bigger plows that well (overheating is common especially when transporting down the highway). The V XT makes the overheating even worse because the flare on the wings restrict the air flow to the air dam worse than the regular V or straight blade. What do you run on your other truck? Looks like a 2500?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Kevin Kendrick;555638 said:


> Good looking truck. Boss' application guide says that a 9' 2" V XT will work but, I am sure you are aware that the front end of the GM's sit lower than a Ford or Dodge (especially since you have one with a Boss plow on it already) so hook up may be a little tougher (with any plow). Our experience has been that the GM trucks don't handle the bigger plows that well (overheating is common especially when transporting down the highway). The V XT makes the overheating even worse because the flare on the wings restrict the air flow to the air dam worse than the regular V or straight blade. What do you run on your other truck? Looks like a 2500?


You will have no problem with the 9.2 VXT. A friend of mine has one on his gas 2500. Good choice on the plow, you trucks look nice. Keep us updated with pictures.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice truck. Only thing I don't like is the look of the wood. doesn't seem fitting with the rest. But love red trucks )


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

label me jealous. im in the process of looking for a good deal on a GM dump. i had a deal fall through 2 weeks ago and now im starting from scratch again. Theres a dealer by me with a left over 07 no miles on it, sticker price $32K and gave me a price of $24k. the only thing thats holding me up on it is that it has a 12 foot body!  thats way too big for what i need 

Great lookin truck man. im happy for you.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Truck


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

You should get the dump bed rhino lined if you are going to put a truckraft spreader on there. I hate to see that salt eat its way through your new dump bed. Other then that she looks great. y


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

damn thats a sweet truck.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Kevin Kendrick;555638 said:


> (overheating is common especially when transporting down the highway). The V XT makes the overheating even worse because the flare on the wings restrict the air flow to the air dam worse than the regular V or straight blade. What do you run on your other truck? Looks like a 2500?


Kevin, You've got a good point. Even though I'm die hard GM and will never own anything else, I will admit that can be a problem. But, I have a feeling that the overheating problem will be slightly better on the new style since the new grills are huge in comparison to the older ones.

I'm definitally going Boss, because my other truck has a boss trip edge, and the Boss plows are interchangable. Not to mention, I've owned yellow plows before, and I just really like the Boss and its features a lot more. NOT to start a brand war here lol.

Anyways, the other truck is a 3500 single rear wheel. I think she's been feeling a little left out the last couple days though. But I sent her off to get new brakes, greased, oil change, tranny fluid change, and to get detailed. I think that should make her feel better. lol

We've been working all week renovating an entire yards landscape, working with a hardscape contractor I know. And I can't even tell you how nice having the dump body is. What a time saver!

Thanks for all the compliments guys, I'll take some pictures of her doing work next week.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks good, can't wait to see pics with a plow and a salter


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

thats sharp dude and the stained boards are just classy


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

mike psd;555685 said:


> thats sharp dude and the stained boards are just classy


I would have to agree about the stained boards. Personally, I really think it sets the truck off, and away from the rest of the pack with the diamond plate sides, or just reg wood sides. But thats just me.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Thats a beautiful truck you got there. We're picking up our 08 diesel in 2 weeks with a 10' contractor body on the same front end and I can't wait!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Truck looks great. The GM front end will handle that 9'2 no problem, but what do I know?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

JD Dave;555694 said:


> Truck looks great. The GM front end will handle that 9'2 no problem, but what do I know?


*good point dave*

*AWESOME TRUCK MERRRI LOOKS GREAT BEST OF LUCK WITH IT*


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sweet truck good luck with it!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

I am just gonna jump in. With an 8ft bed and spreader as soon as you lose your load. That huge boss monster is gonna make driving tricky i would think?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

KGRlandscapeing;555720 said:


> I am just gonna jump in. With an 8ft bed and spreader as soon as you lose your load. That huge boss monster is gonna make driving tricky i would think?


No different than the same plow on a pickup with an empty V box. Not a major issue, just have to take the ballast loss into account and not drive it like you stole it.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

B&B;555722 said:


> No different than the same plow on a pickup with an empty V box. Not a major issue, just have to take the ballast loss into account and not drive it like you stole it.


I guess maybe i am forgetting that it could have 4wheel drive well6wheel drive or a live front axel. then it wouldnt be so bad. But if its only rear wheel as the load is lost so is the traction


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Its 4 wheel drive. I don't think that 9' 2" is very big for that truck. I wish the 8 foot on my other single wheel truck was wider. Its frusterating when doing really curvy drives, and the plow just doesn't seem wide enough when its angled. I know, time for some wings. I've been thinking about it...


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks really good there Merrimac.I like the color and those wood sides.Good luck with it this winter


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice looking truck.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

toby4492;555803 said:


> Nice looking truck.


I have to agree!!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Your business really must be doing good if you can afford 2 new trucks!! Keep up the work man. wesport


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

merrimacmill;555681 said:


> Kevin, You've got a good point. Even though I'm die hard GM and will never own anything else, I will admit that can be a problem. But, I have a feeling that the overheating problem will be slightly better on the new style since the new grills are huge in comparison to the older ones.
> 
> I'm definitally going Boss, because my other truck has a boss trip edge, and the Boss plows are interchangable. Not to mention, I've owned yellow plows before, and I just really like the Boss and its features a lot more. NOT to start a brand war here lol.
> 
> ...


First off....very nice truck i love the color! Yous guys are def right i always have to baby my temp on my 2500hd! But i love gmc! I love the truck, great buy!ussmileyflag


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

What"s the GVW of a 3500HD? Are you guys in the, have to have a DOT number for a truck that big?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

bike5200;555828 said:


> What"s the GVW of a 3500HD? Are you guys in the, have to have a DOT number for a truck that big?


i think theyre somewhere between 11k and 12k gvwr. DOT #s are required here if gross combined is over 18k


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

11,400 GVWR to be exact on the DRW model.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

The GVWR is listed at 12,500 on the certifigate of origin. I don't really know what it is beyond following what that says. Maybe B&B is right though. 


Thanks for all the compliments guys. I'm loving have a dump truck finally. It really makes debris hauling, mulching, and light dirt work go a lot faster. I've been wanting one since my first tonka truck at 1 year old lol. The body doesn't look quite as clean after the last week of work its seen. I just turned over 700 miles saturday on it. I'll get some pictures of it working this week. We got a few mulch jobs comming up this week.


Thanks, 


Collin


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

me likey......wesportpayup


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Check the door jamb decal Collin.... it is possible its a 12,500 truck.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Most likely is, ours on the way is a 12,000 gvwr, but thats a diesel not the gas. Not sure if that makes a diff.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

merrimacmill;555772 said:


> Its 4 wheel drive. I don't think that 9' 2" is very big for that truck. I wish the 8 foot on my other single wheel truck was wider. Its frusterating when doing really curvy drives, and the plow just doesn't seem wide enough when its angled. I know, time for some wings. I've been thinking about it...


You could always put some wings on your 8 footer. The guys that have added them here absolutely love them because they are inset at 30 degrees and makes your straight plow carry snow.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

man those two tructs look great next to each other. wish you all the best and hope you make some money with thempayup


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

i have a 8'2 v with wings now and if i had your dump id do a 9'2 with wings you can stack like all hell and still break into heavy snow no problems


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments guys. In a month or so I'll probibly start to persue which Boss to put on there. I'll be sure to start a thread lol. I can't wait to plow with this truck. Problem is, a buddy of mine who always plows with me, is moving away. I'm going to have a real hard time trusting just any employee in either of these trucks..


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

looks nice... maybe ill see you around my business is starting to pick up in that area as well good luck with it.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice truck, but once you start pulling with it & put a full load in the bed you'll be wishing you had bought another diesel!!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

merrimacmill;555772 said:


> Its 4 wheel drive. I don't think that 9' 2" is very big for that truck. I wish the 8 foot on my other single wheel truck was wider. Its frusterating when doing really curvy drives, and the plow just doesn't seem wide enough when its angled. I know, time for some wings. I've been thinking about it...


I want to put a 9'6" western poly V on my 2500 HD. It can handle it so I am sure the 3500 will do just fine with the 9'2"....


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

EGLC;556130 said:


> Nice truck, but once you start pulling with it & put a full load in the bed you'll be wishing you had bought another diesel!!


Ya, I already have wished I had another diesel. But then I go to the pump and remember why I'm not paying 5 Dollars a gallon. Yet...... Give it another..day or two??


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, but supposedly the mileage on the 08 Duramax w/ the Allison is 16mpg. Is the gasser getting that?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't quite know yet. Whatever it is, its horrible. The headboard on the dump is awful for the aerdynamics as I'm sure you can imagine... I can hear the drag its creating by the wind pressing against it.


----------



## lieutlamson (Dec 4, 2006)

Unless something changes diesel doesnt make any sense. My new Powerstroke is getting 12mpg. So if the diesel is a $7000 option, gets the same mileage as a gasser but costs $1.00 more a gallon.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

you are better off with the gasser

i have an 03 with the 6.0 and she does fine with a load

i have duramax in a bigger truck and it does not really get any better mileage


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Great looking truck, hope it helps bring in more money!!!payup Good luck with it!!


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

merrimacmill;555626 said:


> so no cd player, no power windows, no power doors, but its a dump truck...
> 
> Thats what I'm talking about! That line right there is what I like to read!
> 
> -Mitch-


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I got her lettered up the other day. The pictures aren't accurate to the color. The green is really more of a john deere green. In the picture it looks way to light.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Heres the back


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Really nice rig! Best of luck with her! She'll really work well and look sweet witht that Boss V on the front!


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

good looking truck!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice truck!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

truck looks great! when you gonna put some scratches in that black body?


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

what are you going to put on the truck for warning lights?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks really nice!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;561053 said:


> what are you going to put on the truck for warning lights?


I really don't know exactly.I feel kind of limited because I obvestuly want them on the top of the headboard and cab guard, but to do that I need to run wires all the way to the back of the truck, then all the way to the front of the truck since it dumps. But whatever I do, I'm tossing around the idea of going all LED.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

merrimacmill;561065 said:


> I really don't know exactly.I feel kind of limited because I obvestuly want them on the top of the headboard and cab guard, but to do that I need to run wires all the way to the back of the truck, then all the way to the front of the truck since it dumps. But whatever I do, I'm tossing around the idea of going all LED.


What about hideaways & maybe two self-contained LEDs in the dump body?


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

merrimacmill;561065 said:


> I really don't know exactly.I feel kind of limited because I obvestuly want them on the top of the headboard and cab guard, but to do that I need to run wires all the way to the back of the truck, then all the way to the front of the truck since it dumps. But whatever I do, I'm tossing around the idea of going all LED.


if were you i would definately 2 self contained leds in the dump body in the rear, and then either put an led (or strobe or halogen) on the roof or go with two beacons (led, stobe, halogen) and put one on each mirror bracket.

ive seen somewhere where sombody put the light on top of the headboard on the dump, ran the wires straight down and then inserted the coil wire like they use on trailers that will expand when its pulled (when dump is up) then as the dump comes down the wire retracts and coils back up.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

looks sharp lettered up...plans for a plow?


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Doing the coiled wire idea instead of doing it right and running the wires back to the hinge point and up the frame is just asking for headaches. Take the time and spend the extra $15 on wire and do it right, less problems to deal with. The last truck I just did had 6 lights up on the front and back of the headboard and I ran all 6 cables all the way back and forward. More work? Yes. Future trouble? No

Just my $.02 from the installers perspective.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

DBL;561105 said:


> looks sharp lettered up...plans for a plow?


I'm planning on a Boss 9' 2" Vxt for a plow.

As to the lights, I was going to do one on the roof and two on the back of the body, but I just can't even imagine drilling holes in the roof of my brand new truck. Its not going to happen that way. I have o fuiger somehting else out that will look real slick, and simple. But be very effective, (and cool)

I like the mirror idea, but I wonder if it would get distracting since I can see the top support bars while sitting in the drivers seat.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

If it was my truck i would put two Whelen LINs on the rear of the body, put two more in the front headboard part of the body (the part that hangs over the cab). something like this...

believe me the LINs are very effective. definitely the brightest light ive ever used. unless blueline can suggest something else


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

The problem with that is that you don't get 360 coverage. I like the extra strobes on the rea of the body, but I like to mount two strobes in the front corners of the overhang so that the lenses are above everything on the truck. Give you 360 when plowing even with a spreader but also gives you good warning even if you have a big load in bed or for me a leaf box in the fall.

As has been said run the wires to the back of the truck and up the body.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

merrimacmill;561138 said:


> I'm planning on a Boss 9' 2" Vxt for a plow.
> 
> As to the lights, I was going to do one on the roof and two on the back of the body, but I just can't even imagine drilling holes in the roof of my brand new truck. Its not going to happen that way. I have o fuiger somehting else out that will look real slick, and simple. But be very effective, (and cool)
> 
> I like the mirror idea, but I wonder if it would get distracting since I can see the top support bars while sitting in the drivers seat.


maybe put a couple inch riser on the mirror with a strobe on top of that and maybe it wont be as bad.

haha have a few beers then go out there and drill thous holes and mount a nice 6 stobe whelen mini edge with takedowns and alley lights

so what truck are you going to plow with this year? and is the other truck going to sit while not in use or do you already have an operator lined up?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;561207 said:


> so what truck are you going to plow with this year? and is the other truck going to sit while not in use or do you already have an operator lined up?


I think I'm going to plow with this truck. Mainly because the visibility is so bad (and you know how employees are), its going to have the salter on it, its going to have a nice new Boss V on it, AND its a brand new truck The other truck will be out plowing as well, we already got an operator for it. I'm pumped to finally have 2 trucks on the road this season.payup


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Sweet Truck, our old dump was 2x2


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

merrimacmill;561756 said:


> I think I'm going to plow with this truck. Mainly because the visibility is so bad (and you know how employees are), its going to have the salter on it, its going to have a nice new Boss V on it, AND its a brand new truck The other truck will be out plowing as well, we already got an operator for it. I'm pumped to finally have 2 trucks on the road this season.payup


yea id take the dump out to, good thing about boss is you should be able to use the blades on either truck, even though the strt 8 would like funny on the big dually dump


----------



## DCS93 (Jul 29, 2008)

very nice truck


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

merrimacmill;561756 said:


> I think I'm going to plow with this truck. Mainly because the visibility is so bad (and you know how employees are), its going to have the salter on it, its going to have a nice new Boss V on it, AND its a brand new truck The other truck will be out plowing as well, we already got an operator for it. I'm pumped to finally have 2 trucks on the road this season.payup


after the first lot you will want your old duramax back Put the new V on the pickup and make an employee drive the gas truck with the straight blade


----------

